#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Is There Any AR Fans?You must love this! Check it Out!!!

## Medusa

If you are a music lover then you must love A.R's music? Specially the melodies. Wow most of the 20's melodies of A.R make us freeze. So here you can watch an amazing Violin cover of A.R's mesmerizing one by Shabareesh Prabhaker .  :Smile: 





Tell me your favorite melody of A.R.  :question:  My one is "oru theivam thantha poove".I loved it. :love:  :love:

----------


## Dhiya

It's amazing video. Nice collection of songs. I watched this for 10 times after you sharing.

----------


## Bhavya

> If you are a music lover then you must love A.R's music? Specially the melodies. Wow most of the 20's melodies of A.R make us freeze. So here you can watch an amazing Violin cover of A.R's mesmerizing one by Shabareesh Prabhaker . 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me your favorite melody of A.R.  My one is "oru theivam thantha poove".I loved it.


I am a big fan of ARR musics.Thanks for sharing this beautiful video. :love:

----------


## Helena

> If you are a music lover then you must love A.R's music? Specially the melodies. Wow most of the 20's melodies of A.R make us freeze. So here you can watch an amazing Violin cover of A.R's mesmerizing one by Shabareesh Prabhaker . 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me your favorite melody of A.R.  My one is "oru theivam thantha poove".I loved it.


Thank you @Medusa for sharing such a soulful video :love:  It was really mesmerizing  :heart:  :cardiogram:

----------


## Adiza

> If you are a music lover then you must love A.R's music? Specially the melodies. Wow most of the 20's melodies of A.R make us freeze. So here you can watch an amazing Violin cover of A.R's mesmerizing one by Shabareesh Prabhaker . 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me your favorite melody of A.R.  My one is "oru theivam thantha poove".I loved it.



Thank you for sharing. I loved it so much. There are so many melodies in AR songs. "Vellai pookal ulagam engum" is a soothe melody.

----------


## Assassin

> If you are a music lover then you must love A.R's music? Specially the melodies. Wow most of the 20's melodies of A.R make us freeze. So here you can watch an amazing Violin cover of A.R's mesmerizing one by Shabareesh Prabhaker . 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me your favorite melody of A.R.  My one is "oru theivam thantha poove".I loved it.


Trust me, I already have this in my collection, just loving it. I love to listen the music of Violin and Flute always.  :love:  :love:

----------

